# Memorial Day in Asbury Park



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

How's the fishing up there, we went up there in the summer and caught blues from an inlet but I don't know if that's the same this time of year any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

We went up there and fished the manasquan jetty and caught one 14 inch tog. Saw some really nice stripers taken on clams and also some blues taken on poppers. The following night fished from the surf and got nothing. The surf was fun just from the experience and the chance at a big one.


----------

